# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  LEISURE: By William Henry Davies.

## raiazlan

LEISURE


What is the life, full of care
we have no time to stand and stare.
 no time to stand beneath the boughs
and stare as long as sheep or cows.
No time to see, when woods we pass,
where squirrels hide their nuts in grass.
No time to see, in broad daylight,
stream full of stars, like skies at night.
No time to turn at beauty's glance,
and watch her feet, how they can dance.
No time to wait till her mouth can
Enrich that smile her eyes began.
A poor life this if, full of care,
we have no time to stand and satire.

By William Henry Davies.

----------


## heman

so true.thanks

----------


## Tulip

Nice, but I am shifting it as it is not originally yours.

----------

